# Why do people prefer Braixen's design?



## Tony Lou (Feb 11, 2014)

It's easier to understand why some like Dewott better than Samurott since the two forms are completely different.

But Braixen and Delphox look basically the same, except that the former isn't as flashy as the final form. So it actually has less going for it.

It isn't different from saying that Ivysaur looks better than Venusaur, or Luxio >> Luxray.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2014)

Because Magical Girl


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2014)

Because it's more feminine than Delphox.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 11, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Because Magical Girl



...who is male 87.5% of the time.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 11, 2014)

Ear fur  I also don't like the colours of Delphox's 'coat'.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 11, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ...who is male 87.5% of the time.



That's just what the game wants you to think.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 11, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> ...who is male 87.5% of the time.




Weirdos like their traps apparently.


I still hold to my convictions - it looks more feminine than Delphox who at the very least looks like a wizard/sage more than Braixen.

And we all know what happens when something is slightly more feminine...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> And we all know what happens when something is slightly more feminine...



So like I said before:

"Because Magical Girl"


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 17, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Ear fur



The whole evolution line got those.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 17, 2014)

Delphox's looks the worst imho. I get that they wanted to make it look like a flame, but it just looked weird--especially in game.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in that minority that prefers Delphox over Braixen, but Fennekin over both.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 1, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Delphox's looks the worst imho. I get that they wanted to make it look like a flame, but it just looked weird--especially in game.



Nah... it's all the same.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 1, 2014)

Not really a fan of the Fennekin line. I actually rather like Mudkips.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2014)

I like Braixen more, can't be bothered liking middle stages. Even design wise I like the more mature look of Braixen.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 6, 2014)

Bioness said:


> I like Braixen more, can't be bothered liking middle stages. Even design wise I like the more mature look of Braixen.



Braixen _is_ the middle stage


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Braixen _is_ the middle stage



And this is where I quietly go back to my cave of shame for mixing up their names.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 6, 2014)

Bioness confirmed for secret loff-loff feelings for Magical Girl fox


----------



## Totally not a cat (Mar 11, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nah... it's all the same.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Spritewise I prefer Delphox, Braixen looks better here though. I prefer Ninetales's look over these to be honest.


----------



## mhasemore (Mar 11, 2014)

I certainly don't. Delphox seems a lot more regal and impressive to me. I had to fight that 87.5% male rate to get my first Fennekin just for this pokemon to make sense to me.
Unfortunately, Delphox proved relatively useless in my team of Chesnaught, Greninja, Scizor, Noivern and Xerneas. Mega Charizard is just superior in many ways.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2014)

The best 2nd stage starter pokemon is Wartortle


----------

